# Furry episode of Batman: batb this Friday.



## lupinealchemist (Feb 17, 2009)

As if a Hoss Delgado voiced Batman wasn't interesting enough, I get to see a return of a villain team that DC can't seem to think of a better name than "The Terrible Trio" 

Interesting thing about these guys is they're full blown furries in the sense that they're obsessions lead them to use either splicing or magic to TF themselves into anthropomorphs.

I remember mentioning these guys in a "furry tv episodes" thread in the past then someone showed me furry artwork which was a fucked up coincidence that they're the same species.

Theres probably several better things to do than watch a cartoon, but if you can't think of anything, it's on at 7pm Central this friday on CN.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2009)

wtfs batb?


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Feb 17, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> wtfs batb?


 *B*rave *a*nd* t*he *B*old.  It's basically Batman teams up with every B-list hero in the DC universe.

So the moral of this week's episode is "Fight fur with fur"?


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 17, 2009)

NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO.

Anthromorphs does not equate to OMG FURRY

I hate you people that sprout this crap.

BRB GOING TO WAL-MART TO BUY SOME Frosted Furried Flakes
http://i41.tinypic.com/20ft2ip.png


----------



## haynari (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> So the moral of this week's episode is "Fight fur with fur"?


 
LOL yeah i guess.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 17, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO.
> 
> Anthromorphs does not equate to OMG FURRY
> 
> ...


Technically it does. The definition of furry is anthropomorphic animals or fans of anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2009)

skittle said:


> Technically it does. The definition of furry is anthropomorphic animals or fans of anthropomorphic animals.



What Rilvor's trying to say they aren't furry unless made for the fandom, or if the creator had the intent to make them furries.

Technically they aren't furry if they are not for the fandom...they are just some half human/Half animal mutants.


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 17, 2009)

Eh, I liked the splicers in "Batman Beyond" better.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 17, 2009)

Well they're obsessed over animals before they became hybrids, they even wore masks of their favorite animal. Now you're telling me that that doesn't qualify as furry anymore? I'm confused.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm going to say this really clearly.

All furry(as in fur fandom defination) characters are anthropomorphic animals.
Not all anthropomorphic animal characters are furry.

The reason is really simple. The term "Furry" has grown to be an umbrella for several different meanings, ranging from something having fur, to something being part of an actual fandom. By calling something furry that is not made by or for the fandom you force a bad stigma upon it...which is not fair for us to do, neither is it logical or right.

So, no, don't call that episode of Batman (which I have seen) furry because it is not. It has an anthropomorphic animal character (technically two at one point before Batman intervened)within it, and just leave it at that next time okay?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm going to say this really clearly.
> 
> All furry(as in fur fandom defination) characters are anthropomorphic animals.
> Not all anthropomorphic animal characters are furry.
> ...



Remember that classic line from Colbert: "America, I'm not a big fan of dictionaries." or something along those lines. Yeah, furries almost unanimously are coming from the same place when they apply the label to something other than their own work.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 17, 2009)

Apparently, the definition of furry is serious business. 0.0


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 17, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Apparently, the definition of furry is serious business. 0.0



If more furries treated it as such there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Repiotou (Feb 22, 2009)

TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> So the moral of this week's episode is "Fight fur with fur"?


 
I think it is more about "Fight fire with fire", but that works too.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 23, 2009)

Um, the Terrible Trio aren't furries. They are just masks.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What Rilvor's trying to say they aren't furry unless made for the fandom, or if the creator had the intent to make them furries.
> 
> Technically they aren't furry if they are not for the fandom...they are just some half human/Half animal mutants.



So... Redwall wouldn;t be furry then.   It wasn't made for the fandom.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm kinda annoyed that they don't make them the usual bandits in mask. =/


----------

